# what type of fish is this?



## Seifer (Apr 10, 2003)

it might even be a piranha..

i remember a long time ago seeing pictures of a fish that looked alot like a piranha but had huge ass teeth sticking out.. maybe it was some deep-water marine fish though.. but i could have sworn it was a freshwater fish.


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

if it had huge teeth sticking out im guessing it isn't a piranha.


----------



## scarfish (Apr 5, 2003)

I bet it was a payara. Read closely, it's not piraya-it's payara. They are really cool fish.


----------



## scarfish (Apr 5, 2003)

Payara right here

Forget this download attachment bullshit, I didn't know what I was doing. Just click on the word 'here'


----------



## scarfish (Apr 5, 2003)

Or if you're thinking of deep- sea life, it might be the Angler fish


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

payara I believe are the maneating fish in Brazil, as Kevin and Frank tell me, brazilians would put their dead in the water and the fish got use to eating them. So they eat small children I would have to see a pic to be more precise on what you are talking about, but I could be wrong... got a good pic?


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

scarfish said:


> Payara right here
> 
> Forget this download attachment bullshit, I didn't know what I was doing. Just click on the word 'here'


 i believe this is the fish from what it sounds like...


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> pcrose Posted on Apr 12 2003, 09:52 PM
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> payara I believe are the maneating fish in Brazil, as Kevin and Frank tell me, brazilians would put their dead in the water and the fish got use to eating them. So they eat small children I would have to see a pic to be more precise on what you are talking about, but I could be wrong... got a good pic?


 Wrong common name. The name is Tapah and it belongs to Wallago attu. I have an article on it under Other Predatory Fish opefe web site.

Payara is not used except by sportsfishermen. The correct name is pirantiga pertains to Hydrolycus scomberoides. Also at OPEFE web site.

I think what this fellow is asking is the Atlantic Wolf fish. Very narly toothed saltwater fish. I have a photo of it and will try to dig it up later. Otherwise you can do a web search for it.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

Good to know I thought I knew what I was talking about lol.


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

thats one mean looking fish


----------



## scarfish (Apr 5, 2003)

Holy sh*t! Look at this thing

Atlantic Wolf fish


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Damn, that's one prehistoric looking monster








Would be nice to keep in a huge s/w tank, though


----------



## Nethius (Feb 23, 2003)

scarfish said:


> Holy sh*t! Look at this thing
> 
> Atlantic Wolf fish


 That's one ugly looking mo-fo!!!


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

_moved to non-piranha discussion_


----------



## Seifer (Apr 10, 2003)

payara thats it!

piraya is what i thought it was, but payara is right!

i used to be a sports fisherman when i lived in florida, and remember seeing pics of those beign caught on a brazilian peacock bass fishing expedition.. was just wondering if anyone kept them in home aquaria..

ive seen peacock bass before and the 2 species seem to grow to about the same size.

those fish look so cool!


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

scarfish said:


> Holy sh*t! Look at this thing
> 
> Atlantic Wolf fish


isn't this a saltwater fish???there was a giant size one on ebay all dried up and it sold for hundreds..see is i can find it and post it up...sucker had hugh as teeth


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Nethius said:


> scarfish said:
> 
> 
> > Holy sh*t! Look at this thing
> ...


 Hell yeah thats ugly!!! I'd be scared to have one of those.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

Deep sea anglers still look cooler.


----------



## unxchange (Mar 4, 2003)

thePACK said:


> scarfish said:
> 
> 
> > Holy sh*t! Look at this thing
> ...


 Yes, that Wolfish is saltwater, there is also a freshwater Wolfish which has huge teeth too (Hoplias Malabaricus).


----------

